
Book by ex-Apple engineer explores first iPhone software keyboard design - djrogers
https://9to5mac.com/2018/08/08/excerpt-iphone-software-keyboard-design/
======
djrogers
It’s not often that the public gets to look behind the curtain into Apple’s
design process. I find it fascinating to see how many different and seemingly
crazy things were explored for this.

After 10 years of use (actually, after the first week) it seems like what
Apple shipped was the ‘natural and obvious’ keyboard, but it’s cool to see how
much got thrown out developing it.

